# How do/did you find your fursona?



## xXSlaughteredXx (Apr 29, 2014)

I really want to save up for a fursuit when I get a job next year when I'm a sophmore, I absolutely love all animals but I have to pick just ONE as my fursona... I really like Hyenas, Jackalopes are amazing too if done right... But I don't know who to pick, and I don't want to pick a species just because "it looks cool" If all else fails I'll probably go with a realistic hyena with loads of piercings on him/her.


----------



## SeiiannaKyuako (Apr 29, 2014)

Try a few different designs. See what sticks.
I experimented with designs for Seiianna back at the end of 8th grade. Tried a fox, wolf, cat, and raccoon. The fox stuck.
You should probably "try out" the design for about a year or two before you commit to a fursuit. Your sona will grow with you. :3


----------



## Astus (Apr 29, 2014)

My friend introduced me to the fandom, she said that I had to be a fox like her, and I was like "why not a red fox? (What the heck am I doing with this person?)" And here I am


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 30, 2014)

Dragons are f*cking awesome. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Jayke (Apr 30, 2014)

It came to me in a dream.....


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 30, 2014)

It kinda just appeared


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 30, 2014)

Pulled inspiration from this guy. 







And knowing I can't top that design, I made something crappier and called it my sona.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 30, 2014)

A futile attempt to have a fursona that I can actually commission art for and have people do it right, that's where I got to where I am now. ;/

Started out as a blue fox, then Dinosaur Planet got released and suddenly Blue female fox because synonymous with slut, and pervert. Then changed to Maned Wolf only to find out over half the fandom has no idea what it is and can't draw it right worth a damn.

So finally became a eastern dragon. It's still hard as hell to find people willing to do it right...but at this point I don't feel like changing anymore. Plus it feels right, and I've had a life long fascination with dragon mythology.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 30, 2014)

Mine came from my brain meats


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 30, 2014)

I've always been fascinated with mythological creatures since I was a boy and dragons were my favourite.

I also had my (original, not the one I have now) character since I was about 10 or 11 years old, long before I joined the fandom.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Apr 30, 2014)

I was once writing a story about a white meerkat which had the ability to shape-shift into a human woman but somehow had gotten stuck in that form and had amnesia about her true origins but could talk to animals. She fell in platonic love with a zoologist who unintentionally helped her discover who and what she truly was. But I was starting to realize that animals with white fur basically being Jesus was kinda overdone and kinda got bored with the story itself.


----------



## xXSlaughteredXx (Apr 30, 2014)

I used to love raccoons too, but then one killed all 5 of my guinea pigs. Ever since then i never really liked them, opposums i like more because of diseases and such, But ive wanted a fursuit for a while and narrowed it down to a Hyena or a Jackalope, and since jackalopes are super hard and i dont really like rabbits (just love antlers) i chose a hyena yesterday :L xD


----------



## Jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2014)

I guess...I guess I went *â€‹batshit.*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 30, 2014)

By trying to be a special snowflake.


----------



## cole_allen97 (Apr 30, 2014)

mine jus sorta kinda maybe appeared out of thin air...


----------



## LiliumKain (May 3, 2014)

At first mine was a rabbit because I use to deep on second life and that was my most used avatar. But as I went on, I felt like the rabbit identity didn't fit me. There was this deity type being I began drawing in 2012. Each time I drew her, I'd revamp her a little more. After her final appearance tweek, I finally felt happy with her look and it felt like something I could be proud of and identify myself with. So now I am officially the leopardess.


----------



## Antronach (May 4, 2014)

Because I have a fear of swimming and thought "Hey, let's have some wish fulfilment!" Then I got carried away and decided to make my fursona be the way he is so my dicharge from the Navy would seem legitimate if I was my fursona (instead of "You're too slow :/ ).

Wow that's actually fucking depressing shit right there.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 4, 2014)

Mine was hiding in the cupboard. I had to drag him out with a rope.


----------



## Harbinger (May 5, 2014)

Think it should be a mix of what you can relate to in any way and what you think looks cool.
Wolves are awesome to me, there's nothing i want to do than help the environment and wildlife and wolves do all of that whilst looking totally bad ass. Look at the difference they made when they were reintroduced to yellowstone.


----------



## DeCatt (May 5, 2014)

I found him naked smashing his forehead repeatedly against a brick wall outside Bad Dragon HQ
True story


----------



## Hewge (May 5, 2014)

I found mine performing necromancy on some dead rats and thought he was cute.


----------



## Rhee (May 11, 2014)

I went to the lowest point on earth and moved a rock, and here I am


----------



## funky3000 (May 11, 2014)

He's an old character of mine from like 2010-11 or something, I forget the real date. I was a bit more interested in dragons at that time and he became the main character of one of my first stories with death in it. Then I began to roleplay him when I was alone and dressed in the clothes I based his human form on frequently. Then I decided I would become an official fur by putting myself on a furry oriented website (FA) and wanted a fursona. Scar was the first that came to mind and as I drew him more I became more attached to him and now he's stuck to me.


----------



## FluffMouse (May 11, 2014)

I made it up. I just took everything I liked about other animals and put them together and slapped a fantasy name on it and went 'bam'. Fuck you I'm unique.


----------



## Jabberwocky (May 12, 2014)

alsooooo research research research! helped me, at least.


----------



## Antronach (May 13, 2014)

Went with the coolest thing I could find that wasn't generic.


----------



## LabyrinthMaster (May 14, 2014)

My fursona came to me eagiers ago, a classic red fox. When I got for real into the fandom, thx to my friends at school, I was a little confused on who my fursona would be. And then, I chose the color I like to wear the most, blue. As I said before, I play Minecraft and I was in a need of a new skin since my old one was a normal red fox and since there's a lot of those out there, it's not original.
So, my best friend made me my skin, following the colors of my fursona and adding a few touches. I liked it so much that I decided that that would be the colours of my fursona.
I've been working on him for the past 9 months, I've finished my fursona sheet. Now, I'm working on his story.


----------



## dogit (May 14, 2014)

If you want to be a fursuiter keep that in mined as what ever animal you pick you will have to perform as. That was one of the things I had in mined when creating my fursona as i one day want to be a fursuiter to.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 14, 2014)

I was so confused one day I just decided to put all my ideas in a hat and pick one.
Stuck with it ever since.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (May 14, 2014)

I liked how coyotes are naturally a bit crazy but great opportunist that  are quick to adapt. Since then I've played around with the exact  details.

I had previous characters represent me but they didn't have much of a personality and have kinda faded.


----------



## DrDingo (May 29, 2014)

Fur colour influenced my choice of a dingo; it was either this or a fennec fox!

In recent times, I gave him a bit more.. personality. Made him a bit more sciencey and eccentric for the fun of it all.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 29, 2014)

I was going to be a human (and for the most part, I still am, my 'sona is more of an emotional vessel) but then this came up on my dA feed: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9587556/

I thought it was someone's dragon character at first called Sergal, but eventually I saw a couple more sergals. Looked them up and thought they were the most awesome combination of things. Cute but still wild, fluffy but still looked a little like dragons. I like the shark faces but I know that I'm not 100% sold on anthro anatomy on fishes yet.

My favourite colour is red, too, and that is how the thing in my avatar was to come to be.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (May 29, 2014)

TL;DR a really long-winded story about how I chose a dragon, the most Mary Sue of all fursonas.

I guess it all started with a childhood fascination with dinosaurs and a love for Charizard. But when I was in high school I read the Eragon series and it made me realize that dragons aren't beasts, but are intelligent and beautiful beings. When I was in high school I was incredibly lonely + had no friends + was bullied a lot in school and trolled a lot online (because I didn't know how to deal with it) so sometimes I would just imagine turning into a huge black dragon and killing everyone :v or at least intimidating them to death so I could be the bully for once.

Thats kind of pathetic but eventually I discovered a the art of Alector Fencer and I fell in love with anthros. I came up with my first black dragon fursona about a year and a half ago and tried to join a furry community and start drawing them, but I didn't really fit in and my human anatomy at that time was even shittier than it is now. So I just kind of quit.

Meanwhile while this is all sort of happening I was dealing with a crazy manipulative ex, and the black dragon in my mind became a malicious representation of the bad person he made me believe that I was. It took me until only a couple of months ago to finally get rid of him, and the malicious all-black dragon was replaced by a friendlier black and grey dragon that became my current fursona. 

I don't plan on ever changing her, but I have come up with a few "alter-egos" because my creative juices are on a deluge right now.


----------



## gothaman (May 29, 2014)

...mine actually came to me while working on an RP group on deviantart... I had shaped him to represent the things that I believe I am not, even though I am.


----------



## Nekokami (May 31, 2014)

The Internet found Zoroark, and I saw a picture where Hilda from the games accidentally had sex with one.
And I thought: "Being a Zoroark would be kinda cool...You could trick people!". When I became a furry, I remembered that.


----------



## alphakitsune (May 31, 2014)

Ninten said:


> The Internet found Zoroark, and I saw a picture where Hilda from the games accidentally had sex with one.


Isn't that considered CP?


----------



## Nekokami (May 31, 2014)

alphakitsune said:


> Isn't that considered CP?


Well, she's meant to be at least 16, and it was just her lying in bed with Zoroark.


----------



## alphakitsune (May 31, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Well, she's meant to be at least 16, and it was just her lying in bed with Zoroark.


If she is under 18 its CP, being 16 dosen't really make it better.


----------



## FangWarrior (May 31, 2014)

I came up with Moonfire when I first started making cartoon characters. She's basically me, but a furry.





This character inspired her sassy personality. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spyro_the_Dragon_(character)


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 1, 2014)

alphakitsune said:


> If she is under 18 its CP, being 16 dosen't really make it better.


Well, considering it's fan art for a Japanese game...


----------



## Aulendra (Jun 1, 2014)

Honestly it's been a decade and I still haven't found one that sets in stone with me forever. Right now I'm bouncing between Eastern Dragon and Kirin as an OOC "main" and a Saluki as an "alt", but I have literally changed fursonas every couple of months for a decade now. Keeps it fresh :v


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jun 1, 2014)

My all-time favorite pokemon.

I have a totodile figurine I found at Portland comic con for 15 bucks. Now he watches me sleep.

What have you people done to me?


----------



## Rhin (Jun 6, 2014)

For the past 4 years, I've been cycling through different animals. Grizzly bear, sea otter, water dragon, white tiger, dolphin, and even a parrot. Thing is, while I love all of those animals, none of them felt right. I didn't have friends I could talk to as a kid, so I turned to reading and anime as a way to relate to someone, I guess. About half a year ago, I went back and watched the anime Wolf's Rain. 

When you get that deep into an anime, you start relating with the characters. I felt that closeness that the wolves were feeling with their packmates, and I just knew I definitely wanted to have a wolf as my main. I honestly feel like wolves know something we don't and have a sort of protection over us. All animals, really.

As for her design, I wanted her to reflect something that wolves are associated with. So what better than the night sky? The moon absolutely had to be involved, so I added a crecent moon around both of her eyes. Thinking about a wolf, the ultimate canine, I put the Canis Major constellation on her back. Plus, just to be a weirdo, I gave her a yellow tail tip and ears to represent how even anight, the sun is still there, waiting to take the moon's place. 

Cheesy, huh?

She's also the opposite of my real self; confident, accepted, loud and outgoing, talented...pretty much my dream of who I want to be. 

I have one alter ego of Rhin herself that I'm working on but I haven't decided on a name yet. She's the extremely protective side of Rhin, the one that would tear apart a steel cage to save a little kid she doesn't even know.


TL;DR - I feel the closest to the wolf, wolves are associated with the night sky, black wolf with the Canis Major constellation on her back, and a crescent moon around both eyes. Also a yellow tail tip and ears for the sun, just to be weird.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 6, 2014)

He just feels right...that's how. And he's me (complete with the emotional and psychological baggage), just, you know, cuter and fluffier.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 6, 2014)

Me penis told me so!


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 6, 2014)

alphakitsune said:


> If she is under 18 its CP, being 16 dosen't really make it better.


In the UK, where Ninten lives, the legal age of consent is 16.
Still, in Japan it's like, 13!


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 6, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> In the UK, where Ninten lives, the legal age of consent is 16.
> Still, in Japan it's like, 13!


Yeah, Japanese sex laws are crazy.


----------



## Maugryph (Jun 11, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I was going to be a human (and for the most part, I still am, my 'sona is more of an emotional vessel) but then this came up on my dA feed: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9587556/
> 
> I thought it was someone's dragon character at first called Sergal, but eventually I saw a couple more sergals. Looked them up and thought they were the most awesome combination of things. Cute but still wild, fluffy but still looked a little like dragons. I like the shark faces but I know that I'm not 100% sold on anthro anatomy on fishes yet.
> 
> My favourite colour is red, too, and that is how the thing in my avatar was to come to be.



Sergals are freaking awesome. The reason I like them is because they look like a shark/dragon/raptor hybrid. 

But nothing beats my species : A Katamari!!!!!!! :V 
How I picked the Katarmari? I don't know, it just rolled on to me and it stuck.


----------



## Awzee (Jun 11, 2014)

My first 'sona was a can of Royco Cuppa Soup.

But about three years ago, I found a crow with a poorly wing in my garden, and with the help of advice from the UK Bird Trust, I managed to nurse him back to health, I was sad to let him go, so in his legacy Oz was born


----------



## Reaper (Jun 18, 2014)

_Well Reaper wasn't made by me, he was made by Minacious from Wolfhome and I helped her with the creation of him. If that made any sense? But anyway, I fell in love with her original breed of hellhounds, because of the way they were, their anatomy seemed to fit me as a person and her specific hellhound, Panic seemed to fit my emotions.... Even if the character wasn't my own. 
The idea of Reapers markings were meant to represent Fire and Ice, which is how I represent myself. Calm and cool on the outside, which is why most of his colours are cold hues. That represents the Ice. His eyes are the part that represents the Fire as I believe that inner emotions show within your eyes. The idea seems simple but it's a lot more personal for me but I'd rather not write about that. 

All and all that is how Reaper came to be._


----------



## Mews (Jun 18, 2014)

My sona has evolved over the years.
When I was a kid I use to play as a black and white wolf. I adored the character but my good (not so good.) friend told me it was boring so I changed into a coon/cat/coyote creature, a year later the same friend yet again my sona was boring so she kept the species and just got a new design.

I changed her species into a pure cat breed after watching Oliver and company. I realized a cat fits me pretty well annoying when they want attention quick to anger when provoked, they can be graceful yet when they do miss the mark everyone notices, and it takes a special type of person to like them. Her colour has varied over the years from brown, to black in my angsty years, and now purple because it's my favourite colour and I'm not so concerned with having natural coloured characters anymore.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 27, 2014)

No finding necessary, for species at least.

As always, I was really obsessed with dogs. At one point I decided I liked wolves the best because wolves were like the alpha dogs, where all dogs descended from. Not to mention they were really awesome.

So no contest, I've been a wolf for the longest time.

As far as colorations/personality etc. that came much later. I've always liked the colors black and magenta together so that was my fursona's colors. The wings come from a number of reasons 1)Because I dream of flying a lot 2)Flight represents freedom to me 3) I was a fan of the maximum ride series which had human/avian hybrids 4)I found lots of winged wolf and animal art and I think winged wolves are awesome 5)Flying is awesome


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 27, 2014)

xXSlaughteredXx said:


> I really want to save up for a fursuit when I get a job next year when I'm a sophmore, I absolutely love all animals but I have to pick just ONE as my fursona... I really like Hyenas, Jackalopes are amazing too if done right... But I don't know who to pick, and I don't want to pick a species just because "it looks cool" If all else fails I'll probably go with a realistic hyena with loads of piercings on him/her.



haha, it has to be just one? Not at all, if you absolutely want to, you could make a hybrid species...the jackalope itself is a hybrid 

If you like the hyena and just antlers, you can put antlers on the hyena, would be cool and make it different from a normal hyena o3o


----------



## RabidLynx (Jun 27, 2014)

I have four fursonas. Why? For many reasons, but one of them being "I don't have a number one favorite animal". I have my favorite animals, but I can't just say "this animal is my absolute favorite out of all of them." At first glance it may seem like I'm only obsessed with lynxes, but I'm equally obsessed with deer, dogs (especially dobermans, collies, dachshunds, and shiba inus), bears, owls, cats, lions, the list goes on. So I took four of my favorite animals, gave them personalities I thought fit, and somehow made them connect to me- as they are all my alter egos. 

So I have Lynx the lynx, Takeshi the deer, Unnamed-as-of-yet the Shiba Inu, and Alex the aussiedoodle.


----------



## gmnchampion (Jun 28, 2014)

Honestly I just looked around and asked myself what I felt most comfortable with.  The first thing I find useful is figuring out what you want your fursona for.  I have seen people go one of two ways for the majority of people: (1) a reflection of themselves, (2) a complete polar opposite.  After I had a few characteristics I just made a list and then it started to come together.  I am by no means creative when it comes to the arts (except maybe music, been a while) but just having an idea and putting it on paper can make it a lot easier to manifest.


----------



## tiggu (Jun 29, 2014)

I mix together who I am, and who I want to be.
I am like a kitten crying out and hiding when I am afraid.
I before drew a lot of pictures of me as a cat and so I stayed like a cat.
But a tiger is a strong and fearless and beautiful cat.
Every day I want more and more to be like a tiger. And I started to make my image into a tiger. So my fursona inspires me to be a better person ^0^

Design a character visually is about experiment. And finding what feels like nature.
I would not worry about trying to make something too unique or too perfect to life. Try to find what feels right without focusing on that kind of something.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 29, 2014)

Lots o' people here seem to be talking about how they developed their sona carefully over many years.
I think I'm in a minority here when I say that I didn't even particularly care for anthros until I found this fandom. I learned to like them, in other words.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 29, 2014)

I huffed some paint and went on a spirit quest. Eventually my spirit quest concluded with me discovering DeviantArt and I realized that my inner spirit animal was a sonic recolor and I realized that it was my destiny to go fast.


----------



## Zeus Juice (Jun 29, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I huffed some paint and went on a spirit quest. Eventually my spirit quest concluded with me discovering DeviantArt and I realized that my inner spirit animal was a sonic recolor and I realized that it was my destiny to go fast.



Are you sure it isn't kira? That's what your profile picture is


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 29, 2014)

Zeus Juice said:


> Are you sure it isn't kira? That's what your profile picture is



My god you're right! I shall live out my destiny murdering women and masturbating furiously to the Mona Lisa! Thank you so much for making my life path so clear.


----------



## Zeus Juice (Jun 29, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> My god you're right! I shall live out my destiny murdering women and masturbating furiously to the Mona Lisa! Thank you so much for making my life path so clear.



Technically. You and Gambit from Xmen share the same powers. Gambit just likes to use cards because he's joker. You know that scene in batman where the joker does a magic trick with a pencil and kills a guy by jamming it in his head. Gambit does that but he penetrates people's anuses with those pencils. Anyway, technically Joker is the red hood. Which means that because the red hood and little red riding hood both have hoods, they're both from inner city Los Angeles.

My conclusion: Kira is actually a sonic recolor because he and his OC both have hands.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 29, 2014)

Zeus Juice said:


> Technically. You and Gambit from Xmen share the same powers. Gambit just likes to use cards because he's joker. You know that scene in batman where the joker does a magic trick with a pencil and kills a guy by jamming it in his head. Gambit does that but he penetrates people's anuses with those pencils. Anyway, technically Joker is the red hood. Which means that because the red hood and little red riding hood both have hoods, they're both from inner city Los Angeles.
> 
> My conclusion: Kira is actually a sonic recolor because he and his OC both have hands.



You just blew my mind. Sounds like something out of that Jorge Joestar novel tbh...


----------



## Cassafrass (Jul 7, 2014)

Well, what I did was some soul searching. 

First, my species was a wolf, just because I thought they were cool.

Than I turned her into a winged wolf, because I had always dreamed of flying, and wish I could.

Then FINALLY just today (after having been not feeling very settled on the fursona I had), I had a sudden spark of random inspiration - I had been juggling the idea of having a dragon fursona as I have loved them as long as I can remember, and I pictured what I would look like if I was one - that's how I got Scarlet!







I made her like me in many ways (don't have her description quite yet), by giving her my hair and eyes, making her tail her largest attribute (for reasons XD), and more. Basically she literally IS me in every way... and is what I would love to be if I was an animal. 

So my advice is to do lots of research, and try not to settle on one right away - it may take a while (few days, to a few months) until you find the "perfect" animal for your OC to be. I do have to say that it would also be good if you picked an animal that is less popular among furry fans (like... its better not to pick a fox because there are TONS of them!) I do admit, I have a dragon, which is more popular, but I tried to make her very unique and in my mind, she's almost some kind of dragon hybrid... not sure what, as she is purely a dragon, but... yeah. XD

You'll find your fursona soon enough! Just keep searching. :3 (those animals sound awesome though - a jackalope or hyena OC could be very unique! I don't see too many of them myself. :3)


----------



## Granus (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, I've always loved wolves. I dunno what you'd call it, but I kinda felt connected to them. Well, one day, I just kinda started thinking of this character that is a wolf, but like, me in wolf form, and then, a few years later, I found out that's called a fursona, so I kept him as my fursona. He's, like I said, basically me in anthro wolf form. It was pretty simple.


----------



## guiltyraccoon (Jul 10, 2014)

I saw a raccoon on one of my walks and it was just hanging out, all splayed out on a branch. doing absolutely nothing. It was so fat and lazy and it just stared at me for about five minutes before reluctantly meandering away. I pondered life for a moment whilst caught in the gaze of the glorious creature and the wind whistled by. "That's me." I said aloud. And now I draw very self indulgent porn of myself with a raccoon face.


----------

